# vanilla powder



## marip (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking about buying vanilla powder. On line I see it black or white. I assume the black powder is better. What are some good brands?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Mixed with maltodextrin here (EDIT) and here.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And here is some really good information on vanilla bean, powder and extracts from *Neilsen-Massey*.

And *go here* for their products.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I couldn't find any vanilla powders in that link kokopuffs. 

What we get here in Italy is white powder, called "vaniglina" and which is by italian law considered a "natural flavoring" and by other countries "artificial flavoring"  (You can read the various translations of products that contain it in the different languages, and only in italy is it called "natural flavor").  It's clearly a chemical compound, it's white and has a horrible aftertaste, really horrible and contains no actual vanilla at all. 

They also sell a black "powder" you might call it, in jars, in whole food stores, which is ground vanilla beans.  It's good.  Tastes like vanilla, no chemicals. 

We can't find vanilla extract for some crazy reason (you can get extracts of everything but vanilla) unless you go to some super specialty stores, and they have it behind the cash register, with the real saffron and the truffels!!!  It's a tiny jar and expensive. It;s not special, it's just (usually) some random british brand of vanilla extract. 

Anyway, Marip, i would shun the white powder, it might be the italian vaniglina, which is to vanilla as saccharine is to sugar - all aftertaste, mildly resembling something that might vaguely resemble what it's supposed to substitute.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

siduri said:


> I couldn't find any vanilla powders in that link kokopuffs.
> ...


Which link??

You can find it *here*. Just scroll down.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Beware the white vanilla powder....

German scientists "created" a vanilla natural-identical substance waaay back in the early 1900's, and I might add, created from wood chips.  This is commonly called "vanillin" but every country has different lableing laws.  China is the #1 supplier of this stuff currently.

The difference between vanilla and vanillin is like night and day, or as Siduri writes, between sugar and sacharine.

Real vanilla is a type of orchid, and other than in Mexico and certain parts of Central America does not grow well because of propagation problems.  In every other area of the world other than described above, vanilla must be hand fertilized.  Once harvested, it must be fermented, which takes up to 40 days, during the day the vanilla is spread out in the sun, and at night is tucked away in airtight boxes.  Very labour intensive.  Vanilla beans are black/brown, the seeds are black/brown. Tourists buying vanilla beans in Mexico/Central America have a good chance of getting cheated when they buy blackened strips of bannana peel soaked in arter-fishul vanilla extract..... 

  Beware the white powder!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Obtain the stuff from reliable sources like Fantes.com or LorAnnOils.com.

Best,

-T


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Koko,

The only powder vanilla I could find on the site was item #688 in a 2 0z size, advertised as "natural and artificial flavours".......


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

kokopuffs said:


> Which link??
> 
> You can find it *here*. Just scroll down.





foodpump said:


> Hi Koko,
> 
> The only powder vanilla I could find on the site was item #688 in a 2 0z size, advertised as "natural and artificial flavours".......


Ok, yes, now i found it. I scrolled up and down three times, and all i saw was "vanilla extract" - maybe i blotted it out, because it tastes so bad /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif, at least the one they sell here. Yes, it's what they call vanillin (vaniglina, diminutive of vanilla - vaniglia)


----------

